# Can you please help with another ID



## dharris (Feb 2, 2006)

Can you please help me ID this plant?


----------



## redFishblueFish (Feb 12, 2006)

It's kind of hard to see any details of the plant. Could you post another pic of a leaf alone (with some stem)? Also, any clues to what it might be (like where you got it, what it was labeled as, etc)?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Those look like the emergent form of Hygrophila difformis. Those pots look like they're from Jermack (in florida) which sells most of their plants in emergent form.

Great plant. It will grow as a foreground with high light.

David


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it is _Hygrophila difformis_ in its emersed form.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=62&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

It's an awesome plant when grown submersed. I'm no plant guru, but I got some at my lfs a week or so ago and I just ordered some more. Mine is already growing fast. Roots will grow out everywhere though, so you'll probably have to trim them if you are going for a specific look.


----------



## dharris (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you all for the help. I had a feeling it was Hygrophilia difformis, but the guys at my LFS told me another name that made be shake my head.

Anyway, thanks again for your help. This website is huge help.


----------

